# 2010 odyssey 14' raft. Questions regarding quality.



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Seanvilla said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I'm looking at a lightly used 2010 14 foot odyssey raft.
> 
> ...


There a lots of those boats up here in Montana, probably more than any other single brand honestly. I've never heard of any major problems aside from leaving them outside... I've seen 15 year old versions that looked new and 5 year olds that were trashed. I think most owners buy them, use them a few times a year - the difference is how they store them. I see a lot sitting on a trailer next to the garage getting blasted by sun. Those I'm guessing are the ones that are trashed. They seem to hold air even if trashed and I've never heard any issues with them. I have several friends with them and only one has replaced theirs (they bought it used and when they got rid of it, it had lots of pin holes and didn't hold air for long) but it was also one of those sun rotted varieties. Even with the leaks, they used it religiously and it never left them on the side of the river.

I think you'll be happy with it as long as you give it a good run through and it seems like it's in fair shape. I think they run just over $2k new (depending on size) but can be found on sale for considerably less this time of year.


----------



## Seanvilla (Oct 17, 2016)

I did not mention, it comes with frame and 3 oars. The guy said it's always been stored dry in garage, seems like a pretty decent deal to me.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Seanvilla said:


> I did not mention, it comes with frame and 3 oars. The guy said it's always been stored dry in garage, seems like a pretty decent deal to me.


Sounds like you're buying a frame and 3 oars, and getting the rubber for free! Better get on the road to that deal!


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

I was skeptical til I did a main trip a few years ago with the distributor. Honest opinion is they are solid boats. Not an Aire, not junk. Somewhere in the middle.

Sent from my XT1585 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

Used at that price seems like a good deal. I'd never buy a new one since the owner Art is a total douche bag. PM me for pictures, and a full writeup. I have some recorded telephone audio that will blow your mind too. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

Kilroy said:


> Used at that price seems like a good deal. I'd never buy a new one since the owner Art is a total douche bag. PM me for pictures, and a full writeup. I have some recorded telephone audio that will blow your mind too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Mountain Buzz mobile app


I have to step in here and say that I've had a completely opposite experience with Art and Odyssey. We have a set of 14' Odyssey cataraft tubes from 2008 and in the past year some of the seams started to delaminate. I wrote about it here: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f44/chinese-cataraft-tubes-62724.html

I plan to do a full write-up about my experience soon, but in short: Art saw my post about the problems we've been having with the tubes and fully stood behind his product. Even though our tubes were out of warranty, he offered us a brand new set at cost. He seemed concerned about getting to the bottom of why our tubes started coming apart, since he's never seen this happen to his rafts before. It was actually really refreshing for me to see a small business owner step up to make things right in a friendly way.

*To the OP*: I started doing a lot of research about the quality/durability of Odyssey rafts when ours started falling apart. I concluded that this was an outlier problem and everyone I've found with an Odyssey has good things to say about them. After doing my research and talking to Art, I have no concerns with continuing to float on Odyssey tubes, and can recommend them to anyone looking for a quality product at a reasonable price.


----------



## cataraftbetty (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi,


I've had a 15.5 ft Odyssey since 2011 and use it 10 to 20 times per year on class II to IV, mostly Colorado River Ruby Horsethief, Westwater and Green River . I tarp it so it doesn't sit in the sun and clean it once in a while and it is holding up fine. I expect another 5 to 10 years out of it.


I also have a set of Odyssey cat tubes and used them on upper Lochsa, and Westwater. Holding up fine, really happy with them. 


I too have had positive experiences with Art. He stands behind his products. 


Cataraftbetty


----------



## floatforfun (Jun 5, 2012)

Pete, you bought the boat second hand from the couple in Roesberg Oregon. The warranty is good only to the original purchaser. I tried to work with you. I delivered the floor to you just like we agreed. Maybe the floor lacing didn't go well, I didn't hear back.
I offered a replacement boat with a trade. I offered to repair the blown baffle. You were hung up on not having a patch in the floor. 
I'm still open to work this out with you. You have my e-mail address. I won't talk on the phone anymore with you thou. 
Yes Pete, I lost my temper. I regret and apologize for that. 
Art


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Without having been there, sounds like the man (Art) really does not deserve to be called a douche bag. Possibly an apology is even in order? But I was not there, merely an observation. :neutral:


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

mattman said:


> Without having been there, sounds like the man (Art) really does not deserve to be called a douche bag. Possibly an apology is even in order? But I was not there, merely an observation. :neutral:


PM me and I'll send you the .mp3 files of our phone conversations. You will be free to make an informed decision about your own thoughts/opinions like I have done. Certainly no apology is coming from me. Just calling a spade a spade...

Sent from my SM-G900P using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

